# Detail or no detail



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 30, 2018)

Ok    Time for this one to find a new home.  I'm really on the fence about whether to do it myself or leave it as is for the next guy to detail himself.   Got tons of interest at AA yesterday I think because it was not detailed. On the other hand nobody went in to their pocket either.  73 Sunset disc


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 30, 2018)

What are you asking for it?


----------



## phantom (Apr 30, 2018)

I would probably detail it...either way I would at least put the chain around the sprocket.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes actually took the chain off.  That pic was the day I brought it home.


----------

